# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  بالأرقام الحضرى اكثر لاعب فى تاريخ إفريقيا مشاركة فى بطولات إفريقيا للأندية

## Maryem El-Hadary

*
بالأرقام الحضرى اكثر لاعب فى تاريخ إفريقيا مشاركة فى بطولات إفريقيا للأندية :022:


صرح الناقد الصحفى خالد طلعت فى تصريح خاص لموقع الحضرى الرسمى انه عقب بحثه فى عدد مشاركات اللاعبين الأكثر مشاركة مع انديتهم فى بطولات افريقيا للأندية تبين ان كلا من الحارس الدولى عصام الحضرى و الكابتن شادى محمد يتشاركان حتى الآن فى اللقب برصيد 100 مباراة دولية لكلا منهما. الا ان شادى قد يتوقف رصيده عند هذا الحد فى حين ان الحضرى لديه مشاركات مقبلة مع المريخ السودانى و إحتمالات مشاركاته فيها واردة الى حد كبير فى ظل تألقه الأخير مما يزيد من رصيده فى المشاركات الإفريقية. 

و حدد طلعت سجل المباريات كالتالى: 

سجل مباريات عصام الحضري في بطولات إفريقيا للاندية:
1998 - مباراة
1999- 9 مباريات
- 2000 9 مباريات 
2001 - 14 مباراة
2002 - كأس السوبر مباراة
2002- 10 مباريات
2003 - 3 مباريات
2004 - مباراتين
2005 - 14 مباراة
2006 - كأس السوبر مباراة
2006- 13 مباراة
2007- كأس السوبر مباراة
2007- 13 مباراة
2010 - 3 مباريات (مع الاسماعيلي)
2011 - مباراتين (مع المريخ)
(2012حتى الأن) - 4 مباريات مع المريخ
*

----------


## Maryem El-Hadary

*يعني المباراة القادمة للحضري في الكنفدرالية ان شاء الله هيكون اكثر اللاعبين مشاركة :)
                        	*

----------

